# Tornado em Alcanena/Amiais/Torres Novas 9 Abril 2008



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2008 às 09:59)

Na Rtp1 estão a dizer que houve um tornado no distrito de Santarem...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2008 às 10:44)

*Santarém: Mini-tornado atingiu zona de Amiais de Baixo, prejuízos avultados*

Santarém, 09 Abr (Lusa) - Um mini-tornado atingiu esta manhã a zona de Amiais de Baixo, no concelho de Santarém, provocando prejuízos ainda não calculados, segundo disse à Agência Lusa fonte no local.

O proprietário de uma unidade cerâmica disse à Lusa que "os prejuízos são avultados".

A Agência Lusa está a tentar obter informações junto da Protecção Civil, o que ainda não foi possível até ao momento.

Contactado pela Lusa, um responsável do Centro de Previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia, Mário Almeida, confirmou ter relatos de populares sobre aquela ocorrência na zona de Santarém, além de algumas imagens do fenómeno, mas remeteu mais esclarecimentos para mais tarde.

Há ainda indicações de que poderão ter ocorrido alguns feridos.


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 11:19)

*Re: Possível Tornado em Alcanena/Amiais/Torres Novas 9 Abril 2008*

Todas as informações ou imagens que surgam referentes ao Tornado coloquem neste tópico.


----------



## Redfish (9 Abr 2008 às 11:27)

Relato de quêm assistiu a este extraordinario fenomeno 

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/scripts/2007/videopopup.aspx?videoId={BF167EAE-F1BE-4519-97EC-5C458ED9F976}
http://sic.sapo.pt/online/homepage


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 11:29)

Esquecendo a errada e enervante designação "mini-tornado" utilizada pela protecção civil  de Santarém, designação há pouco também corrigida pelo próprio IM, as imagens de satélite e radar mostram uma squall-line que suporta de facto a possível ocorrência de um Tornado ou também bastante provável, de um down-burst. 










Aguardemos pelos testemunhos e imagens para ver se seria mesmo um Tornado ou não.

O que se sabe até ao momento é que ocorreu algures entre as 08:30 e 09:30, em Pernes, Amiais de Baixo, Vibreira e Vila Moreira. Localizações exactas ainda para confirmar.



Destruiu árvores e telhados de habitações e fábricas. Há até ao momento pelo menos 6 feridos e várias estradas com circulação condicionada devido à queda de árvores.


----------



## RMira (9 Abr 2008 às 11:41)

Posso desde já adiantar que a minha empresa (transporte e distribuição de água) tem uma captação em Olhos de Água (Amiais de Baixo) onde se verificou o levantamento do telhado do recinto, queda de postes de telecomunicações, árvores, danos na própria captação superficial e em carros na envolvente.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Abr 2008 às 11:47)

*Tornado em Alcanena fez seis feridos*

Um mini-tornado atingiu esta quarta-feira a zona de Alcanena, Santarém, deixando seis pessoas feridas e muitos estragos, disse ao PortugalDiário fonte da Protecção Civil. O tornado, que terá passado por varias localidades, incluindo Alcanena e Amiais de Baixo, arrancou telhados e levou alguns objectos pelo ar. Várias árvores de grande porte foram derrubadas, uma delas caiu em cima de uma fábrica, fazendo ruir o telhado, que deixou seis pessoas feridas. Três das vítimas foram levadas para o Hospital de Santarém e as outras foram assistidas no local. 
28 bombeiros, três viaturas médicas, um helicóptero e duas equipas de psicólogos estão na zona afectada a dar apoio às populações. A mesma fonte adiantou que os bombeiros estão a ter dificuldades no acesso a alguns locais porque várias estradas ficaram intransitáveis. 

Portugal Diário

*Santarém: Mau tempo causou seis feridos e estradas cortadas - Protecção Civil*

Os ventos fortes e a chuva verificados esta manhã no distrito de Santarém provocaram seis feridos ligeiros, quedas de árvores, diversas estradas cortadas e dificuldades de acesso a algumas localidades, segundo fonte da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil. O mau tempo fez-se sentir com maior intensidade em Pernes, Amiais de Baixo e Santarém, Vibreira (Torres Novas) e Vila Moreira (Alcanena), tendo algumas estradas de acesso a estas localidades sido cortadas devido a quedas de árvores e arrasto de objectos para a via pública.
Dos seis feridos ligeiros, três foram transportados para o hospital distrital de Santarém e os restantes foram assistidos no local pelo Instituto Nacional de Emergência Médica (INEM) e pelos bombeiros voluntários. De acordo com dados das 10:30 do INEM, fonte deste organismo confirmou à Lusa que três dos feridos foram encaminhados para o hospital de Santarém, desconhecendo-se o estado das vítimas, apesar de tudo apontar para que não sejam casos que inspirem cuidados. A mesma fonte do INEM referiu ter conhecimento da existência de mais feridos, mas não soube precisar quantos nem qual o seu estado. Os feridos estão a ser concentrados no quartel dos bombeiros de Pernes para prestação de primeiros socorros.
O porta-voz do INEM referiu que o mau tempo causou o levantamento de "muitos telhados" numa zona de fábricas e de acesso difícil. Uma testemunha em Alcanena relatou à Lusa que o "mau tempo causou estragos" nesta localidade. "Telhados de escolas e fábricas foram levantados" por aquilo que descreveu como "uma espécie de tornado. Árvores foram arrancadas e caíram em cima de carros", descreveu a testemunha.
No local encontram-se 28 bombeiros, apoiados por nove viaturas, incluindo ambulâncias, coordenados pelo segundo comandante distrital de operações de socorro, Rui Natário, além de três viaturas e um helicóptero do INEM e de uma viatura de intervenção em catástrofe. Está também no local uma equipa de psicólogos.
"Não foi necessário accionar qualquer plano de emergência", disse fonte da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## iceworld (9 Abr 2008 às 12:03)

*Re: Possível Tornado em Alcanena/Amiais/Torres Novas 9 Abril 2008*



Vince disse:


> Todas as informações ou imagens que surgam referentes ao Tornado coloquem neste tópico.




Coloquei um post no seguimento Andrea referente a este assunto antes de ler esta tua mensagem.
Penso que esta situação está relacionada com o seguimento do sistema depressionário Andrea e como tal nesse local deveria ficar algum registo deste fenómeno independentemente de ser criado um tópico próprio para o Tornado
De qualquer das formas já sabes que isto é só a minha opinião  e apoio também qualquer outra decisão.


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2008 às 12:06)

Mais um relato de tornado em Portugal em tão pouco espaço de tempo


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 12:16)

*Re: Possível Tornado em Alcanena/Amiais/Torres Novas 9 Abril 2008*



iceworld disse:


> Coloquei um post no seguimento Andrea referente a este assunto antes de ler esta tua mensagem.
> Penso que esta situação está relacionada com o seguimento do sistema depressionário Andrea e como tal nesse local deveria ficar algum registo deste fenómeno independentemente de ser criado um tópico próprio para o Tornado
> De qualquer das formas já sabes que isto é só a minha opinião  e apoio também qualquer outra decisão.




Sim, mas antes também já tinha colocado o Mário às 10 da manhã no tópico do Andrea, e outros depois também no seguimento normal. 
Este tópico foi precisamente criado para evitar a multiplicação ou repetição de notícias dispersas por muitos tópicos do forum. 

*Portanto, tudo o que se refere a informações, notícias, imagens e videos sobre o Tornado vem para aqui.*


----------



## StormFairy (9 Abr 2008 às 12:19)

*Re: Mau tempo: Seguimento (Sistema Depressionário «Andrea» - Abril 2008)*

Estão neste momento a falar do "mini-tornado" na SIC
1 ferido grave em estado critico e mais 5 vitimas ligeiras


----------



## Angelstorm (9 Abr 2008 às 13:04)

É o "tornado valley" português de novo em acção.
Vamos aguardar por mais informações, para saber se é mesmo tornado ou um down-burst. 
Talvez tenha sido tornado, que começou na Zona de Amiais (Concelho de Santarém), e seguiu por Alcanena, até à zona de Zibreira (Torres Novas), que é a zona das portagens da A23, a entrar para a A1.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Abr 2008 às 13:09)

Deu agora na TVI uma reportagem sobre o tornado...

Mostraram uma fábrica destruida.... dos 3 pavilhoes só 1 resistiu e ainda assim ficou danificado...

As imagens falaram por si


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 13:22)

Uma imagem de satélite melhor do que a que coloque anteriormente:

*09:00 (08:00 UTC)*


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 13:35)

WOW 
Acabei de ver uma fotografia de um espectador na SIC, foi Tornado, uma funnel cloud bem larga


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2008 às 13:42)

Vince disse:


> WOW
> Acabei de ver uma fotografia de um espectador na SIC, foi Tornado, uma funnel cloud bem larga



Eu tambem tem aspecto de um grande F agora qual provavelmente F1...


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2008 às 13:43)

Vince disse:


> WOW
> Acabei de ver uma fotografia de um espectador na SIC, foi Tornado, uma funnel cloud bem larga



Sem dúvida! Não posto a foto porque não sei se haverá algum problema com os direitos de autor (penso que não, mas anyway...) está no site da sic, vale a pena ver!


----------



## rufer (9 Abr 2008 às 13:43)

Também acabei de ver. Foi brutal. E os estragos que provocou mostram bem a dimensão do tornado. Incrível.


----------



## Redfish (9 Abr 2008 às 13:43)

Tambem vi a imagem, fiquei pasmado...
Penso que este entra certamente na escala Fujita
F1 ou talvez F2



A escala Fujita vai de F0 (Fujita-0 abreviado) até F6 (Fujita-6 abreviado):

Tornado F0: Velocidades de vento inferiores a 117 km/h. Normalmente causam poucos danos. 
Tornado F1: Velocidades de vento entre 117 e 180 km/h. Até mesmo estes tornados podem levantar telhas e mover carros em movimento para fora da estrada. Trailers podem ser tombados e barracos podem desmoronar. 
Tornado F2: Velocidades de vento entre 182 e 252 km/h. Os telhados de algumas casas começarão a levantar e os trailers/casas móveis que estiverem no caminho do tornado serão demolidos. Este tornado também pode soprar vagões de trem para fora de seus trilhos. 
Tornado F3: Velocidades de vento entre 253 e 333 km/h. Árvores pesadas serão levantadas com raiz e tudo, e paredes e telhados de edifícios sólidos serão arrancados como palitos de fósforos. Isto é um tornado severo. 

Danos causados por um tornado F4 pela escala FujitaTornado F4: Velocidades de vento entre 334 e 419 km/h. Motores de trens e caminhões de 40 toneladas serão arremessados como brinquedos. Haverá devastação total. 
Tornado F5: Velocidades de vento entre 420 e 511 km/h. Tornados com esta intensidade destroem tudo em seu caminho. Os carros são arremessados como pedras para centenas de metros, e edifícios inteiros podem ser levantados do chão. A força é semelhante à de uma bomba atômica. 
Tornado F6: Velocidade acima de 511 Km/h este tipo de tornado era considerado apenas em simulações (chamado de Tornado Inconcebivel)foi possivelmente registrado em 1999, no chamado Tornado de Oklahoma onde a velocidade do vento chegou bem perto dos 533 Km/h (320 Mph).


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2008 às 13:48)

*Ocorrência de Tornado em Santarém*

Segundo um testemunho que chegou ao Instituto deverá ter ocorrido um tornado na região de Alcanena por volta das 09h locais.  Até este momento desconhece-se se terão ocorrido fenómenos semelhantes noutros locais.

A confirmação da ocorrência deste fenómeno assim como a sua intensidade carece de uma avaliação mais detalhada da informação meteorológica disponível assim como os seus reais efeitos.

No entanto, as condições meteorológicas que afectam o território do Continente são compatíveis com fenómenos convectivos do tipo tornado de intensidade fraca.

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## RMira (9 Abr 2008 às 13:49)

WOHWOWOWH!

Que brutalidade!!!

Que imagem!


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 13:50)

A reportagem da SIC foi impressionante.
Ainda não há video online, mas deixo o screencapture do video:






(c) SIC/ Balter Evaristo


----------



## rufer (9 Abr 2008 às 13:52)

Vou tentar colocar aqui a foto.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2008 às 13:55)

A foto está mesmo fixe este ano está a ser histórico em extremos e ainda á pouco começou...é na Madeira em Lisboa em Santarém opaa  CO2 CO2


----------



## HotSpot (9 Abr 2008 às 13:57)

Bem 

Este é daqueles que raramente vemos por cá. Deve ter causado muitos danos materiais...porque pessoais felizmente parece que não foi grave.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Abr 2008 às 13:57)

Brutal impressionante

Trata-se em princípio de um F1 ou F2. Mas acho que a imagem ainda não esclarece se o funnel cloud  chegou a tocar o solo, apesar de tudo indicar que sim...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Abr 2008 às 14:02)

Fantástico, claramente um F1 ou F2


----------



## StormFairy (9 Abr 2008 às 14:07)

HotSpot disse:


> Bem
> 
> Este é daqueles que raramente vemos por cá. Deve ter causado muitos danos materiais...porque pessoais felizmente parece que não foi grave.



Á bocado o Francisco Moita Flores, entrou em directo no FATIMA, por acaso não sabia que ele era Presidente da Câmara. Falou numa vitima grave. 
A Sra. do IM está neste momento  a falar sobre isso e sobre a tarde e madrugada ventosa que nos espera


----------



## Ledo (9 Abr 2008 às 14:13)

As imagens aéreas da zona afectada que passou agora na sic noticias são impressionantes. Estruturas de ferro voaram 300m (segundo o canal) e cairam por cima de casas de uma aldeia próxima. A fábrica atingida ficou completamente sem cobertura e até uma das paredes se encontra inclinada. Árvores partidas ao meio só com os troncos, sem copa. Foi uma sorte enorme naquela fábrica não se ter magoado ninguém com gravidade.


----------



## Dan (9 Abr 2008 às 14:17)

É sempre de lamentar os danos causados, esperamos pelas observações no terreno para determinar a intensidade do tornado.


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Abr 2008 às 14:20)

Olá

Pois é pessoal. Afinal as células sempre andam por aí, associadas a linhas de instabilidade dispersas pela região onde reside a família Andrea. O pior foi mesmo haver feridos. De resto o fenómeno foi espectacular, a avaliar pela foto. 
Aqui por Lisboa, vindo do lado do mar, aproxima-se um manto de altostratos e o céu está a escurecer mesmo sobre o Tejo. Vamos ver no que dá. Prepara-se molho. Já há uma linha de chuva sobre o rio e o vento sopra forte. Por entre núvens mais baixas, destinguem-se grandes torres, correspondentes a núvens cumuliformes, cumulus congestus ou mesmo cumulonimbus calvus.


----------



## storm (9 Abr 2008 às 14:24)

Imagem brutal
Se não estou em erro estes fenómenos tem vindo a aparecer de uns anos para cá. Ou estou enganado?
Não sei se viram na Sic um meteorologista da força aérea a dizer que provavelmente este tornado devia de ter ventos na ordem dos 200 e picos km/h e uma frente de 200/300 metros.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Abr 2008 às 14:31)

Brutal 
Ainda estava a por em dúvida depois de ler os relatos, mas com estas imagens...


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 14:33)

F1 sem grandes dúvidas, mas possivelmente mesmo o F2. Além do meteorologista, da protecção civil também estimaram ventos de mais de 200km/h o que seria um F2.
Nota: A escala EF (Enhanced Fujita Scale) só é usada nos EUA.


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2008 às 14:36)

Para mim quase sem duvidas um F2!! pelos danos que vi...mais um para entrar no livro, a ver se para a madrugada e amanha de manha não temos mais surpresas destas...


----------



## LUPER (9 Abr 2008 às 14:36)

Vendo os estragos, diria que certamente foi um F2. Se notarem no radar pelas 11.30h na zona de Castelo Branco tb deve ter existido qualquer coisa.

Neste momento e a olhar pro satelite diria que a zona norte e centroi vão ter um final de dia e noite muito complicado.


----------



## squidward (9 Abr 2008 às 14:45)

a mim parece-me claramente um F2!! 
Registo BRUTAL sem duvidas...e não muito longe de mim


----------



## Redfish (9 Abr 2008 às 14:56)

Parece que este vai ter entrada directa pró Top 5 a nivel de tornados relevantes ocorridos em Portugal....


----------



## mocha (9 Abr 2008 às 17:20)

realmente, se um mini tornado deixa este rasto de destroços, imagino um tornado tipo normal  e não mini




fica o link da pag:
http://diario.iol.pt/sociedade/tornado-alcanena-santarem-estragos-empregos-fotos/938048-4071.html


----------



## apassosviana (9 Abr 2008 às 18:50)

Actualização IM



> Tornado na Distrito de Santarém - actualização
> 9 de Abril de 2008; IM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Abr 2008 às 18:53)

mocha disse:


> realmente, se um mini tornado deixa este rasto de destroços, imagino um tornado tipo normal  e não mini
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É um verdadeiro drama. Cidades inteira ou parcialmente destruídas nos EUA, vítimas da passagem de tornados F4 e F5. Ventos rodopiantes de mais de 400 km/h


----------



## psm (9 Abr 2008 às 19:14)

Eu ainda não vi as imagens(só a foto), mas só quero dizer que agora vem os defensores do aquecimento global afirmar de que isto aconteceu por haver já mudanças a nivel do clima.
Quando não é um fenomono raro em portugal já aconteceu variadas vezes.


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Abr 2008 às 19:21)

Mas acho muito pouco provável a ocorrência de tornados F4 e F5 em Portugal, devido á diversidade de condições existente entre os EUA e o o nosso País. Nos EUA, na parte central onde mais ocorrem os tornados com mais frequência, as diferenças de temperatura e humidade das massas de ar em jogo é brutal. Grosso modo, as massas de ar vindas de sul, bastante quentes 'chocam' com as massas de ar polar vindas do Canadá, substancialmente mais frias. Como resultado, a massa de ar quente é 'bombeada' para cima, em cunha, a mais de 20 km de altitude, dando origem à formação de supercélulas com o seu movimento rotacional característico - o mesociclone - que está na origem dos tornados.


----------



## psm (9 Abr 2008 às 19:33)

Relâmpago disse:


> Mas acho muito pouco provável a ocorrência de tornados F4 e F5 em Portugal, devido á diversidade de condições existente entre os EUA e o o nosso País. Nos EUA, na parte central onde mais ocorrem os tornados com mais frequência, as diferenças de temperatura e humidade das massas de ar em jogo é brutal. Grosso modo, as massas de ar vindas de sul, bastante quentes 'chocam' com as massas de ar polar vindas do Canadá, substancialmente mais frias. Como resultado, a massa de ar quente é 'bombeada' para cima, em cunha, a mais de 20 km de altitude, dando origem à formação de supercélulas com o seu movimento rotacional característico - o mesociclone - que está na origem dos tornados.





Concordo.só referi que não era aos tornados F4 F5 mas sim F1 F2 pois já aconteceu no norte arrancar carvalhos e azinheiras geralmente acontecem é na primavera ou  outono.


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Abr 2008 às 20:05)

boas

realmente mais um tornado em Portugal e em tão pouco tempo, desde já a lamentar as vitimas.

para mim, pela foto e pela destruição leva-me a dizer que estamos perante um f2 ou possível f3 e f3 já estou a exagerar um pouco.

pena a equipa meteoalerta não viver da meteo, isso que era bom, assim estaria com tempo para andar na estrada a registar estes momentos.

abraços


----------



## LUPER (9 Abr 2008 às 20:36)

psm disse:


> Eu ainda não vi as imagens(só a foto), mas só quero dizer que agora vem os defensores do aquecimento global afirmar de que isto aconteceu por haver já mudanças a nivel do clima.
> Quando não é um fenomono raro em portugal já aconteceu variadas vezes.





Isto sempre aconteceu por cá. Eu próprio já vo um F1 em Ferragudo em 96.


----------



## psm (9 Abr 2008 às 20:55)

LUPER disse:


> Isto sempre aconteceu por cá. Eu próprio já vo um F1 em Ferragudo em 96.








O problema disto é que tem que venderespecialmente para as televisões.
Tenho que lembrar com o advento da internet,televisão,radio,telemoveis a informação é muito mais rapida e facil de divulgar hoje em dia,o mesmo não acontecia á 20 anos atrás.

Agora em relação de ver estes fenomonos, quantas trombas de aguas já vi na baia de cascais.  Lembro-me de uma que entrou em terra junto do estoril sol em novembro de 97, e que foi até Alcoitão como mini tornado destruindo um telhado no monte estoril e uma parte da cobertura do campo do estoril praia.O som, e nunca me vou esquecer pois foi o mais marcante era de um enorme aspirador.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Abr 2008 às 21:19)

*Tornado Santarém - 09/04/2008*

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen[SAPO]c8r1rsVkZrt8gO0hh7O5[/SAPO]
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen[SAPO]NA3cpl6DyrcPWz4zn8rP[/SAPO]
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen[SAPO]tw0uo2RzRQMZ4bdU4V4n[/SAPO]


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 21:26)

Penso que aqui no forum todos tem noção disso, de que é um fenónomo raro mas que quase todos os anos acontecem 2 ou 3 em média em Portugal.
Vi hoje em vários locais a falarem de alterações climáticas e tornados como nos EUA, mas em Inglaterra há muitos mais tornados do que nos EUA, se fizermos as contas à superfice do país.
Claro que são tornados mais fracos, de F0 a F3 sendo estes últimos já mesmo muito raros na Europa.

Quanto à intensidade, do que vi até agora é no máximo um fraco F2, fraco ou quando muito médio. 
F3 já é um tornado que destroi paredes de edifícios em vez de apenas telhados e pré-fabricados, arranca árvores pela raiz e não apenas quebrá-las, etc. Mas também não vi tudo o que possa ter dado até agora nas TV's.


----------



## Thomar (9 Abr 2008 às 21:50)

Vince disse:


> (...)
> 
> Quanto à intensidade, do que vi até agora é no máximo um fraco F2, fraco ou quando muito médio.
> F3 já é um tornado que destroi paredes de edifícios em vez de apenas telhados e pré-fabricados, arranca árvores pela raiz e não apenas quebrá-las, etc. Mas também não vi tudo o que possa ter dado até agora nas TV's.



Boa noite a todos! 

Só agora à noite é que tive oportunidade de actualizar-me em relação ao tornado no distrito de Santarém. 
E realmente as fotos e as reportagens são impressionantes nos estragos causados!  

E concordo com o *Vince* no que diz respeito á intensidade do fenómeno, um F2 sem dúvida!  
O que para Portugal não deixa de ser muito significativo!
O distrito de Santarém começa é um local muito interessante em fenómenos atmosféricos extremos!


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Abr 2008 às 22:24)

Boas Noites... Vamos ver esta madrugada e manha se acontecerá mais fenomenos destes...


----------



## squidward (9 Abr 2008 às 23:18)

Thomar disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> 
> Só agora à noite é que tive oportunidade de actualizar-me em relação ao tornado no distrito de Santarém.
> E realmente as fotos e as reportagens são impressionantes nos estragos causados!
> ...



A parte Norte...porque eu aqui continuo a ver passar "navios"


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2008 às 01:44)

Vi só agora à noite mais algumas reportagens que ainda não tinha visto e também me inclino talvez para o F2 forte ou possível F3 fraco, dado que aparecem paredes destruidas e árvores arrancadas pela raiz.

O IM pelo que entendo do comunicado através da análise dos dados de radar parece que conforma a existência de uma supercélula.



> Data:  	 9 de Abril de 2008
> Autor: 	IM
> 
> Uma análise preliminar de diversos tipos de imagem radar permite concluir que uma estrutura convectiva com movimento de rotação organizado nos seus níveis médios, afectou parte da Região Norte do Ribatejo, no período compreendido entre as 09:00 e as 10:00, hora local.
> ...


----------



## ct5iul (10 Abr 2008 às 09:01)

Boas pesoal na tv  eles dizem que e um mini tornadonao me parece pelas Fotos e vídeos que eu tive a ver o tornado e F2: Velocidades de vento entre 182 e 252 km/h. Os telhados de algumas casas começaram a levantar e os trailers/casas móveis que estiverem no caminho do tornado serão demolidos. Este tornado também pode soprar vagões de trem para fora de seus trilhos isto foi +- o que aconteceu em Alcanena













Dados da minha estaçao La Crosse - WS3600 instalada em lisboa monsanto dia 09-04-2008

O sol nasce às: 6:49 
O sol põe-se às: 20:19
Temp 18,3c
Temp Min 15,7c/ UTC 22:49
Temp Max 21,4c/UTC 10:13
Pressão-0981.2Hpa UTC 14:19
Intensidade do Vento-26 km/h UTC 12:30
Direção do Vento-WSW UTC 13:45
Rajada max-71.6 Km/h UTC 17:48
Umidade Relativa-64 % UTC 21.05
Chuva-11mm UTC 23:55
Altitude-110Metros  
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h Aguaceiros Queda de neve acima dos 1500 metros descida da temperatura.
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 10-04-2008 16ºC


----------



## vitamos (10 Abr 2008 às 15:21)

A referência na base de dados europeia de tempo severo! e que referência   

http://essl.org/ESWD/


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2008 às 15:30)

LUPER disse:


> Isto sempre aconteceu por cá. Eu próprio já vo um F1 em Ferragudo em 96.



Oh Luper, uma pergunta eu também já vi nos arredores de Olhão um tornado, ou coisa do género, sei que foi em Março de 96, só sei que foi o maior susto que já passei até hoje, o telhado ficou sem telhas, muros derrubados, galinhas evaporaram-se, postes de telefone e electricidade literalmente quase no chão, só me lembro do barulho que aquilo fazia, agora se era mesmo tornado ou não, isso já tenho dúvidas só vi uma coisa branca pela janela.


----------



## apassosviana (10 Abr 2008 às 18:35)

vitamos disse:


> A referência na base de dados europeia de tempo severo! e que referência
> 
> http://essl.org/ESWD/





> tornado
> 
> Amiãis de Baixo 20km east of Torres Novas, Tornado path around 10 or more km,
> Portugal (39.4333 N, 8.73 W)
> ...


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2008 às 22:17)

Ainda sobre o Tornado do distrito de Santarém, o Telejornal da RTP ontem:

[VIDEO]http://195.245.168.21/rtpfiles/videos/auto/telejornal/telej_1_09042008.wmv[/VIDEO]
http://195.245.168.21/rtpfiles/videos/auto/telejornal/telej_1_09042008.wmv

Se virem o notíciário, vêm que começou bem com o pivot a falar dum Tornado, mas em fundo temos a ilustrar uma imagem dum olho de Furacão.
Se começou bem, durou pouco, passado alguns segundos regressou o "mini-tornado" e passado alguns minutos o José Rodrigues dos Santos fala mesmo no "mini-furacão" 

Foi demais, enchi o saco e acabei por mandar uma mensagem para a RTP. Quem puder que faça o mesmo a ver se acabamos de vez com esta praga das mini's do mini-jornalismo.


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Abr 2008 às 10:13)

Mas a reportagem da SIC a acompanhar os técnicos do IM que ontem se deslocaram ao terreno foi quanto a mim boa.
Pelo menos e pela 1ª vez, para quem não entende do assunto, ficou a perceber que foi de facto um Tornado . Não houve cá conversa de minis,nem furacões,nem aquecimentos globais.
Para nós que percebemos alguma coisa ficamos a saber que a região foi afectada de facto por um F2 e que o mais impressionante deste Tornado terá sido o extenso caminho percorrido.
E a propósito:
Também eu já vi e presenciei  um talvez F1 em Nov/98.
Avistei-o no mar e depois perdi-lhe o rasto.No dia seguinte houve notícia dele nos media:-entrou em terra pela praia da Memória destruindo por completo o bar da praia e virou alguns carros.Houve feridos ligeiros.Dissipou-se pouco tempo depois de entrar em terra.
E também mandei um mail de indignação à RTP pela suas reportagens carregadas de erros técnicos,falta de profissionalismo e ignorância pura...


----------



## thunderboy (23 Fev 2009 às 02:23)

Estava agora a passear pelo fórum quando me lembrei deste tópico e me lembrei de contar o que aconteceu, penso ser o único no fórum que assistiu a este tornado, ou dizendo melhor, estive no meio dele. 
  Era um bela manhã e estava numa aula de T.I.C(Tecnologias de informação e comunicação), quando, repentinamente,uns 5/10 minutos antes do tornado o céu escureceu bastante. Eu não parava de dizer aos meus colegas"vem aí tempestade!"
  De um momento para o outro começou a fazer um vento fortíssimo e tudo começou a andar à roda.Tão depressa como apareceu desapareceu e o tempo acalmou. Ficou toda a gente em alvoroço, uns assustados a pensar que aquilo tinha sido a larga escala e a telefonarem aos pais para saber o que tinha acontecido e outros apenas surpreendidos.
  Quando chegou o intervalo que nunca mais parecia chegar fui dar uma volta e tirar umas fotos. Estava super contente por ter assistido a um tornado e estava com a adrenalina toda.
  Quando fui à rua reparei que os danos não foram uniformes.Havia  árvores arrancadas ou apenas fragmentos de telhado partidos. Chegaram a haver danos num raio de 300/400metros.

Aqui vão algumas fotos.(peço desculpa pela má qualidade visto que foram tiradas com o único meio de eu as tirar na hora o telemóvel)





































Deixo também aqui um link com fotos muito mais representativas dos danos durante uma das minhas pesquisas pela net.

http://www.oribatejo.pt/index.php?l...674a318d5&id=6afef7f597dd5dcfdd8035c008001a99


----------



## Luca (23 Fev 2009 às 03:21)

Olá thunderboy



thunderboy disse:


> Estava agora a passear pelo fórum quando me lembrei deste tópico e me lembrei de contar o que aconteceu, penso ser o único no fórum que assistiu a este tornado, ou dizendo melhor, estive no meio dele.
> Era um bela manhã e estava numa aula de T.I.C(Tecnologias de informação e comunicação), quando, repentinamente,uns 5/10 minutos antes do tornado o céu escureceu bastante. Eu não parava de dizer aos meus colegas"vem aí tempestade!"
> De um momento para o outro começou a fazer um vento fortíssimo e tudo começou a andar à roda.Tão depressa como apareceu desapareceu e o tempo acalmou. Ficou toda a gente em alvoroço, uns assustados a pensar que aquilo tinha sido a larga escala e a telefonarem aos pais para saber o que tinha acontecido e outros apenas surpreendidos.
> Quando chegou o intervalo que nunca mais parecia chegar fui dar uma volta e tirar umas fotos. Estava super contente por ter assistido a um tornado e estava com a adrenalina toda.
> ...



Apesar de terem sido tiradas através de um telemóvel acho que estão muito boas e domonstram bem o impacte causado pela sua passagem.
Nunca vi nenhum pelos meus próprios olhos, gostaria emenso e calculo que seja algo de fantástico!


----------



## vitamos (25 Fev 2009 às 10:32)

Obrigado Thunderboy pelo testemunho!

As tuas fotos são bastante interessantes no que toca à visualização no espaço do rasto do tornado. Aquilo que afirmas sobre os estragos localizados é visível nas fotos!


----------



## thunderboy (8 Abr 2009 às 18:19)

Um ano depois da passagem de um tornado em povoações dos concelhos de Santarém, Alcanena e Torres Novas, apenas as empresas e os particulares sem acesso ao crédito do IAPMEI ou seguros aguardam a disponibilização de verbas da conta de emergência criada pelo Governo, refere a Lusa.

Apenas quatro empresas, três de Santarém e uma de Alcanena, das nove afectadas pelo tornado de 09 de Abril de 2008, não beneficiaram da linha de crédito criada pelo Instituto de Apoio às Pequenas e Médias Empresas e ao Investimento (IAPMEI), nem tinham cobertura de seguros, esperando a validação dos prejuízos, por uma comissão criada para o efeito.

A comissão, que integra representantes do Governo Civil de Santarém, das Câmaras Municipais de Santarém e Alcanena e dos Ministérios da Administração Interna e das Finanças, reuniu pela primeira vez no passado dia 09 de Abril e reunirá, novamente, no próximo dia 16.

Carlos Catalão, chefe de gabinete do governador civil de Santarém, afirmou que a comissão «irá proceder à validação dos elementos reunidos pelas autarquias, aplicar os critérios das ajudas, caso a caso», acrescentando esperar que «até ao final do mês estes casos estejam em vias de resolução».

Prejuízos registados

O total de prejuízos registados nas empresas está calculado em cerca de 3,5 milhões de euros, sendo que algumas estavam a coberto de seguros (1,367 milhões de euros) e outras já receberam verbas da linha de crédito bonificado disponibilizada pelo IAPMEI (1,421 milhões de euros), para um financiamento de 500.000 euros (o valor máximo permitido para cada).

Segundo Carlos Catalão, todas as unidades afectadas retomaram a actividade, registando que «algumas com muitas dificuldades».

«A maioria dos particulares com prejuízos, com danos materiais e parciais em habitações e viaturas, já tem a sua situação resolvida, faltando apenas duas ou três situações em Abrã e outras tantas em Alcanena, para ressarcir a parte, que será validada pela comissão, com a conta de emergência», explicou o responsável.

Carlos Catalão destacou, como «nota positiva» de todo o processo, a «criação de legislação e critérios de danos, para responder a estes caso, que não existia e ficará para situações futuras». 

IOL Diário


----------



## thunderboy (8 Abr 2009 às 18:35)

Acho que me esqueci de pôr umas fotos
Estas já nos olhos de água.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Abr 2009 às 17:53)

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/video/informacao/Primeiro+Jornal/2009/4/tornado-em-alcanena.htm


----------



## thunderboy (9 Abr 2009 às 18:48)

Faz hoje um ano que este tornado arrasou tudo o que se colocava à sua frente, por estes lados.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Jan 2013 às 23:21)

Alguém guardou o relatório técnico da missão deste tornado? Do IM.
Se alguém o tiver será que me poderia enviar? 

Desde já obrigado


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2013 às 01:19)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Alguém guardou o relatório técnico da missão deste tornado? Do IM. Se alguém o tiver será que me poderia enviar? Desde já obrigado



Neste documento faz referência apenas ao título desse relatório: *Relatório da Missão “Tornado de Alcanena, Santarém, 9 de Abril de 2008”, Paulo Pinto, Tânia Viegas, DMC/DORE, IM, I.P., 7 Maio 2008 IM, 03/*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Jan 2013 às 15:27)

Gerofil disse:


> Neste documento faz referência apenas ao título desse relatório: *Relatório da Missão “Tornado de Alcanena, Santarém, 9 de Abril de 2008”, Paulo Pinto, Tânia Viegas, DMC/DORE, IM, I.P., 7 Maio 2008 IM, 03/*



Pois, esse eu tenho... Mas faz apenas referencia bibliografia, e agora com a alteração do site do IM para o do IPMA desapareceu..
Se alguém tivesse guardado no PC e agora me pudesse enviar era excelente!


----------



## Vince (12 Jan 2013 às 16:11)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Alguém guardou o relatório tércnico da missão deste tornado? Do IM.
> Se alguém o tiver será que me poderia enviar?
> Desde já obrigado



Penso que na altura não foi disponibilizado publicamente um relatório como foi nos anos seguintes com outros tornados, pelo menos não me recordo disso. Se reparares, neste mesmo tópico não há qualquer referência a esse relatório, apenas a uma notícia no site do IM a confirmar uma supercélula. A ter havido relatório público, quase de certeza que não teria passado despercebido aqui neste tópico.


Na área educativa do site do IPMA há um texto sobre supercélulas com duas imagens de radar da supercélula que gerou esse tornado de 2008:



> ...
> Há diversos critérios para a identificação de SC, nem sempre inequívocos quando utilizados separadamente:
> 
> i) critério puramente baseado em padrões do campo da reflectividade radar – em geral pela presença de ecos em forma de gancho ou estrutura em forma de rim – normalmente observados a baixa altitude. Este tipo de assinaturas não é muito típica de SC observadas sobre o território do continente. No entanto são, por vezes, identificáveis, como foi o caso da situação de Alcanena (distrito de Santarém), em 9 de Abril de 2008. Neste caso, foi visível uma SC, assinalada na figura abaixo, com um padrão de reflectividade em forma de rim, sugestivo da presença de updraft e de mesociclone.
> ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Jan 2013 às 17:53)

Vince disse:


> Penso que na altura não foi disponibilizado publicamente um relatório como foi nos anos seguintes com outros tornados, pelo menos não me recordo disso. Se reparares, neste mesmo tópico não há qualquer referência a esse relatório, apenas a uma notícia no site do IM a confirmar uma supercélula. A ter havido relatório público, quase de certeza que não teria passado despercebido aqui neste tópico.
> 
> Na área educativa do site do IPMA há um texto sobre supercélulas com duas imagens de radar da supercélula que gerou esse tornado de 2008:



Muito obrigado Vince!!! 
Estou-te muito grato! Realmente aqui à uns tempos vi isso no site, mas sinceramente nem de tal coisa estava agora lembrado. 
Nunca me passaria ir pesquisar na área educativa por um evento em concreto!!


----------

